# First WMAA Instructor Camp Review



## Cebu West (Oct 12, 2002)

With two days of camp completed things are going great. We have done a complete review of the first four belt levels in the WMAA curriculum, and will finish the fith tomorrow. Our camp capacity was set at 12 people, all brown and black belts. Having a group of this size has allowed for plenty of attention for all from Datu Hartman, and nothing has been overlooked and no question unanswered. The group has been great and working well together. In attendance are Chad Dulin and his group from Delaware, Ed Mengel and his guys from Washington DC, Shihan Marty Manuel and Linda Reim from NJ and the Cebu West club. We have covered a lot of material and even though everybody's brain is in overload all are eager to get started on Sunday. This is a great group and it has been fun working with them. Lots of training, group discussions and plenty of snacks, it doesn't get any better than that. I'll recap the rest of camp tomorrow.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West - WMAA)

:cheers: :duel: :cheers: :duel: :cheers:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm having a great time! We've covered a lot and only ten coconut jokes. I got to go now,

Tim Hartman
aka The Renegade


:asian: :jediduel:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2002)

Sounds like fun and education was attained at this camp.

Good luck to all those there, in thier continued training and instruction(s).  


Ciao

Rich


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 14, 2002)

We finished camp on Sunday and added the material for another complete belt rank to our list. Now to try and figure out who the hell wrote all these notes in my book. Some of it looks like my writing and some looks like a foreign language.

Aside from teaching us all the technical material, Datu Hartman also covered some of the history of the art and it's evolution as well as how Modern Arnis links with other styles. There are too many students out there that don't know the history of the art they train in or the terminology that goes with it. I think doing some research on the art helps you to better understand the technical aspect of it from a knowledge of those who founded the art or influenced it in some way.

Overall the camp was a huge success and shows the positive direction that the WMAA is headed in. Everyone already wanted to know when the next one will be.

Thanks Datu Tim you did an outstanding job
SAL     :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 14, 2002)

Great Event!
                                                                                  :jediduel:
 :jediduel: 
                        :jediduel:
                                         :jediduel: 
              :jediduel: 





Got's  TA  LoVe iT

:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 14, 2002)

Sorry  It was great 
Not Me ----------------
 
Big Big mistake :erg:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 14, 2002)

I had a great time! The only down side is that we didn't have enough time.


----------



## Cebu West (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe we can get back to the 1 or 2 week camps of the old days.
I think I'd have to get divorced before I could get away with one of them. I don't know if that sort of thing is possible these days with the economy and busy schedules but just a thought in passing.

SAL


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 15, 2002)

I heard that the camp was great and a good time. Are there going to be any more instructor camps in different areas of the country? It would be great to have this type of mini camp available to help keep up on basics and also the newest stuff. I think many instructors would be interested. Please let us know.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> * Are there going to be any more instructor camps in different areas of the country? It would be great to have this type of mini camp available to help keep up on basics and also the newest stuff. I think many instructors would be interested. Please let us know. *



I have already planned duing one this summer, but with the up coming Modern Arnis Symposium I have decided to post pone it so there is no confict with the dates.

:asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 16, 2002)

Everyone seemed to have a good time.  The material was well organized, presentation was good, and the coconut jokes, well, painful.
One of the highlights for me was the willingness of both students and instructor to admit "enough is enough" and call it quits before the quality of training fell off.  I think we all end up being guilty of "more is better" and try to cram that last hour in, even at the expense of sloppiness and improper muscle memory.
Many thanks to Sal and his crew for organizing and hosting!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> 
> *Maybe we can get back to the 1 or 2 week camps of the old days.
> I think I'd have to get divorced before I could get away with one of them. I don't know if that sort of thing is possible these days with the economy and busy schedules but just a thought in passing.
> ...



Sal,

You might be surprised, if the quality of the camps stay high and the desire to review stays high then people will support it. As for the divorce, there are man ways to handle it. Negotiate her own week away at the same time or different depending upon her schedule and or desires. Take her along and  let her do her thing in the local area. (* Assumption is that travel is involved. *) Many other options are available also jsut a few listed here.

Note: You can substitute her for him for the female practioners that have non practicing husbands.

Warning: Take with a grain of salt as this author is divorced and obviously does not know what he is talking about.  

Train well all.

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *I heard that the camp was great and a good time. Are there going to be any more instructor camps in different areas of the country? It would be great to have this type of mini camp available to help keep up on basics and also the newest stuff. I think many instructors would be interested. Please let us know. *



Bloodwood,

My Brother in Arms, thank you for stating: *"to help keep up on basics"*. I think this would be excellent advice to anyone in any art, including myself. (* I do try *)

Thank you

Rich


----------

